# Challenge 3 : Theme is Macro *submissions over, vote now*



## manda

With our 2nd challenge voting, up and underway, it's now time to announce the new challenge theme for the next 2 weeks.

This fortnight's theme is *macro*. 
Get out there and snap things up close and teeny! (or big whichever way you look at it hehe)

Submissions are the same as the previous challenges.
All photos are due by Thursday, August 7th and we will try to have them posted with your voting options on Friday, August 8th. Please send submissions to  photochallenge@thephotoforum.com . 

Thanks kids, and Happy Snapping!


----------



## Tyjax

Nooo, I have no macro thingies. I tried reversing my normal by just holding it backwards. Umm, yeah right... that worked. Sigh. I will have to buy a reverser.

edit:Note to self. Request spell check in suggestions forum.


----------



## manda

I don't have a macro lens but Im still going to try.
Don't fret!


----------



## BMW-M6

I'm a newbie..... could someone give me an example of macro?


----------



## luckydog

Ask and ye shall receive 







Sorry Manda! Flashbacks of spider leg hairs again.


----------



## BMW-M6

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
it's that creepy thing again!  :x 


I'll give it my best shot.......


----------



## manda

Now, this DOESNT mean you go sending us pics of giant up close spiders!!!

haha thanks for that dearie


----------



## BMW-M6

No, I was thinking about shooting some one eyed snakes......   

nah, but seriously
there are no such spiders available in Holland (at least I think)


----------



## manda

haha
Dont worry BMW, I come from the land of scary spiders
Do u all know that Australia has the most venomous spiders in the world?  :shock:


----------



## BMW-M6

yes, National Geographic rules!!


----------



## junk250

Luckydog,what kind of a spider is that?Looks pretty mean.I saw two brown recluse today cutting grass(in Kentucky) :shock: ,I beleive the most poisonous spider in the U.S.,flesh eating poison and all! A great pic,what kind of camera did you use?


----------



## Dew

oh cool, i got my macro lens last week ... i've been practicing    ...


----------



## Geronimo

This is something i need to do more of.  Man I am traveling this week, maybe I can find something while I am traveling though.


----------



## luckydog

The spider is a wolf spider and he was as big as my hand when he walked onto it. They aren't deadly but can cause a nasty bite wound and in some cases necrosis. My weapon of choice is an Olympus C-730 Ultra Zoom (i love the 10x optical).

As well as the venomous spiders, we also have 8 of the top 10 deadliest snakes in the world including the No. 1, The Fierce snake (hence the name).
I won't start on the vicious Koalas, Wombats and Kangaroos.


----------



## manda

beware the luckydogs!
they are one pack of scary arsed mothers!


----------



## luckydog

Hey Hey Hey! That's a tad harsh isn't it pumpkin???

 :cry:


----------



## manda

pumpkin? lol

i was talking u up, matey!
Tuff guys pull chicks!


----------



## metroshane

> I saw two brown recluse today cutting grass



How did  you get them to cut your grass?  Mine just sit there.


----------



## MDowdey

im tough, honestly!!!


md


----------



## luckydog

Lucky (puffing himself up, shoulders back, gut sucked in) says in a big gruff voice..."Sorry Manda! Just didn't wanna make the foreigners feel like they were inferior to us tough as nails Aussie blokes".    
Hell, we live in the best country, have the best beaches, best weather, best women (who's the suck eh?  ).

Think i'll go a find me a croc to wrestle and await the onslaught........


----------



## Tyjax

OK The spiders mowing the lawn question and the Luckydogs sig line floored me. And I am at work. Apart I would have maintained my composure. One right after the other and I lost it.


----------



## manda

haha

hmm..well at least you dont look like steve irwin   

MD and LD pulling chicks at a croc wrestling tournament near you


----------



## luckydog

Believe it or not i actually met Steve (aka Crocodile Hunter) while in East Timor. We had a one on one chin wag for about 3 hours and then took him on a tour around our base and the bugger drank one of my two per day beer rations. He is honestly the same in real life as he is on TV. Great guy though. 

Enough of the name dropping though.

Still, i don't know about going head to head with MD in a chick pulling contest??


----------



## luckydog

Hey Tyjax i've got plenty of 'em if yu want to use one.......

Is Disney World the only people trap operated by a mouse?

If quizzes are quizzical, what are tests?

If Wile E. Coyote had enough money to buy all that Acme crap,  why didn't he just buy dinner?

Who was the first person to look at a cow and say, "I think I'll squeeze these dangly things here, and drink whatever comes
out"?


----------



## manda

haha thats awesome
so you went to east timor? 
i already thought you were pretty cool but now youve just shot up about a million times on the coolness meter.
i think you guys are awesome.


----------



## luckydog

Manda's my first fan!!! I am honoured. 
I believe Timor has been the best experience of my life to date. A close second has to be hanging out with all the cool people in this joint 

I do believe this thread has taken over the challenge forum though.
Maybe we need to move to another forum area???


----------



## hojamohoho

While i'd have to agree being an aussie rocks... you mentioned the vicious Koalas, Wombats and Kangaroos but boy am i supprised that you left out the worst offender of them all...

The mighty Drop Bears...

[Gotta love them bundy rum ads]


----------



## luckydog

Crikey Mate! Don't mention those nasty buggers! If the world finds out about those things the tourist industry will die a quick death.


----------



## MDowdey

i called manda first!!!!  and i dont pull any chicks except the kind that have cigs hanging out there mouth as there cussing at cops with hair rollers still in their do!!



md


----------



## dwight

so... when is this going down?

what is the next challenge?


----------



## Chase

I should have the photos posted and the voting set up this evening (my time that is). Once we have those posted, we'll start the next challenge.

Sorry for the delay!


----------



## dwight

thanks... don't hurry on my account... but thanks


----------

